# FE Registration in MA



## dpolet (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi Friends, I have two questions when I fill in the application form in MA. Can anyone give me some help? Here are the questions:

1. Item 21 on page 3. Upon successful completion of the fundamentals exam, select the classification below that best describes your

eligibility for Engineer-in-Training certification:

a.Eligible for EIT certification by virtue of holding a Bachelor of Science Degree in an engineering curriculum

approved by the board as being of satisfactory standing, per MGL C112, S81J(3)(a).

b.

c

I think option a is the most used if the person have BS degree. Is it correct?

2. AFFIDAVIT &amp; NOTARIZATION (page 6)

Should I bring this to a NOTARY office?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 11, 2012)

Answer the question with the situation that best fits you personal circumstance. Yes typically most applicants have a BS in engineering, but some do not and choose the other categories. The application must be notarized so when you are ready to sign the completed application, bring it to a notary and have them witness your signature.


----------



## dpolet (Jul 12, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 13, 2012)

The MGL is available online, look it up if you are unsure.

Also, yes, you need to have your application notarized. Often, the company secretary is a Notary Public for reasons such as this. All notarization means if that you proved you are you to someone recognized by the state, err Commonwealth.


----------

